

Ask HN: SEO gems? - rwebb

i'm collecting a list of the most ingenious sites that are fueled entirely by search.  my personal favorites are http://www.retailmenot.com and http://www.whocallsme.com .  retailmenot definitely makes more money but whocallsme is hilarious and very useful.
======
JacobAldridge
Yahoo Answers?

Surely nobody actually goes there intentionally, creating a website dedicated
to giving the incorrect answer (but with an awesome page rank and truly unique
rants) to your every Google Search, and twice-weekly providing the Fail Blog
with material.

~~~
rwebb
ha ha yes yahoo answers kills it. on the other hand i f-ing hate experts
exchange

------
nreece
StackOverflow.com

------
rwebb
crackberry.com is another great one

------
mcav
SEO?

~~~
rwebb
yeah sorry of that's ambiguous - i clarified the initial post above. by SEO
gems i mean sites which have growth/user acquisition fueled entirely by users
searching for stuff.

------
onreact-com
To be honest it's not advisable to rely only on search traffic. I say that as
a SEO. Returning visitors and often even type in or direct visitors are much
better.

Many spammy sites rely solely on Google/search traffic.

<http://hubpages.com/> for instance.

